# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  [Requesting]Tailoring guide 1-400? or 75-400

## eillah

delete thread

----------


## deadrap

Forum: GW2 Guides

Guide discussion for Guild Wars 2
[NO QUESTIONS HERE]

----------

